# Immigrants caught at Border admit to wanting Free Stuff as reason to enter USA



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Way News - Immigrants caught at border believe families can stay in US

In my opinion, the number 1 reason to be prepared is the influx of illegals who are crashing our system. Be prepared people, be prepared.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Same reason recipients here in the USA have 8 kids, each with a different dad. More free stuff and bigger checks. Breeding is their job. The Nazis did this too. Only they promoted the working middle class to out breed those on the bottom rung. Here its the lowest common denominator. to eliminate/control the successful.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait till they start to vote themselves more goodies.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Their "Coyotes" tell them this.most wont get across the border without them.ICE shows up and the yotes leave them there all alone.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So what the article is suggesting is a form of prevention, in other words figure out how to solve the crime, corruption and violence problems of a foreign country. Problems which we are to assume are driving families to leave there and illegally cross the border here. Sounds wonderful doesn't it, if we fix their country they'll stay there. 

So once you get past the assumption the article asks you to make, and say you agree with that assumption. There is still a nagging question left. If we can't effectively deal with the crime corruption and violence problems here, so what makes them sure they'll be able succeed there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Which is why the US Border must be sealed tighter than Dick's hat band. No one in for 10 year, legally or illegally. No student visas or visas of any kind. Stop the scumbugs from craphole countries and you stop a lot of scum and crap from oozing in.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Stop the anchor baby crap. If that requires an amendment then do it. 
Build a real wall. 
Fine employers 10x what they pay criminals for hiring criminals.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Stop the anchor baby crap. If that requires an amendment then do it.
> Build a real wall.
> Fine employers 10x what they pay criminals for hiring criminals.


*Jail* the employers with a *felony* prison sentence

Jail the politicians running "sanctuary cities" too


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It may be that we've gotten to the point that the best way to get a handle on this issue is to temporarily shut down the borders. The problem then becomes finding politicians with the balls to do it.

One thing is for sure the longer they wait the bigger the problem becomes. I'm not an isolationist, I'm pro immigration, _legal immigration_. Yet this sneaking across the border thing has got to stop.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

More proof that the weakness of politicians from BOTH parties is destroying our nation and leading inevitably to its breakup and Balkanization.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seneca said:


> It may be that we've gotten to the point that the best way to get a handle on this issue is to temporarily shut down the borders. The problem then becomes finding politicians with the balls to do it.
> 
> One thing is for sure the longer they wait the bigger the problem becomes. I'm not an isolationist, I'm pro immigration, _legal immigration_. Yet this sneaking across the border thing has got to stop.


At one time, legal immigration into the US was necessary and a good thing. Things change. This argument that the US is a country built on immigration and thus should ALWAYS be pro immigration is such an easy argument to debunk.

Say you are a football coach and your success was built on hammering your running backs up the middle to win ballgames. Then one season, the opposition figures out a way to stop your running backs. Try as you might, the running game gets stuffed for losses every down. Do you keep running up the middle just because you had success before?

Change your strategy Coach!


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

Slippy said:


> At one time, legal immigration into the US was necessary and a good thing. Things change. This argument that the US is a country built on immigration and thus should ALWAYS be pro immigration is such an easy argument to debunk.
> 
> Say you are a football coach and your success was built on hammering your running backs up the middle to win ballgames. Then one season, the opposition figures out a way to stop your running backs. Try as you might, the running game gets stuffed for losses every down. Do you keep running up the middle just because you had success before?
> 
> Change your strategy Coach!


Well said.


----------

